# IELTS General - 7



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

Hi, Got the IELTS General Score just now (test taken on 24/4/2014) - 7 in each module and overall 7


----------



## Rico20 (Feb 10, 2014)

so when is the party?


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

This was just the first step. Next hurdle is skill assessment.


----------



## alwaysonnet (May 1, 2013)

Usha,

Is this your first attempt? Which location did you attempted your exam?


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

alwaysonnet said:


> Usha,
> 
> Is this your first attempt? Which location did you attempted your exam?


Yes, first attempt. I took the test at Kottayam District, Kerala, India. Was worried about the listening score, but...


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi..
i've also appeared on 24/04/14 but till now i havnt gor my result...i've been checking from the morning but it is displaying "result coming soon"..

Is someone else also in the same situation?


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

suresh_11in said:


> Hi..
> i've also appeared on 24/04/14 but till now i havnt gor my result...i've been checking from the morning but it is displaying "result coming soon"..
> 
> Is someone else also in the same situation?


Just refresh the page. I got the result at 10 a.m.


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

Suresh, hope you are checking the results in the website ieltsidpindia


----------



## alwaysonnet (May 1, 2013)

This attempt was an utter failure for me..

L 8.5
R 7
W6.5
S 6

Its my fourth attempt.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

good job and good luck with your visa process

You were clever to take the IELTS before even starting the assessment, some people did their assessment and even applied for visa but just because of IELTS they were struggling, wish you the best for the future


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

alwaysonnet said:


> This attempt was an utter failure for me..
> 
> L 8.5
> R 7
> ...


You seem to be trying for 7. Have you checked the possibility of State sponsorship to score more points. If you badly need IELTS, then take a gap, and do more homework. I did 35-40 practice tests in listening and reading as these were my weak areas. And took 5 mock tests before attending the exam.


----------



## alwaysonnet (May 1, 2013)

Thanks Usha..

Listening and reading are never been a problem form me. See my signature

Only problem is writing which was 6.5 in all 4 attempts. Speaking However can be improved.


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

alwaysonnet said:


> This attempt was an utter failure for me..
> 
> L 8.5
> R 7
> ...


Don't worry. I think you need to take a considerable gap before next attempt. I was weak in listening and reading (general - need 35 correct answers to get 7). Did about 40 practice tests in these two, while only 2 in writing and 3 or 4 in speaking. And took 5 mock tests (L followed by R,W,S) before appearing the test.


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> good job and good luck with your visa process
> 
> You were clever to take the IELTS before even starting the assessment, some people did their assessment and even applied for visa but just because of IELTS they were struggling, wish you the best for the future[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks Hunter85, even my agent asked me to take the IELTS later since Vetassess doesn't require IELTS Score. But I insisted on IELTS first. In the meantime I've collected few pending documents and have kept all docs ready for assessment. Will be making the initial payment to the Agent tomorrow (MARA Agent).


----------



## alwaysonnet (May 1, 2013)

Could you please share your score?


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

alwaysonnet said:


> Could you please share your score?


L-7,R-7,W-7,S-7, Overall -7 A narrow escape


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

Usha Abhilash said:


> L-7,R-7,W-7,S-7, Overall -7 A narrow escape


Even I got my score 8,8,7,7 - average 7.5


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> Even I got my score 8,8,7,7 - average 7.5


Congrats


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

Usha Abhilash said:


> Congrats


Thanks. Although I needed 7 I was targeting 8 in each, to be on a safer side and hedge risks of changes on 1 July. I am applying for revaluation.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

I missed by 0.5 in reading and scored 6.5

Againt going to give ielts withing 2 dayss...

Not sure what and how to study...


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> Thanks. Although I needed 7 I was targeting 8 in each, to be on a safer side and hedge risks of changes on 1 July. I am applying for revaluation.


Even i am a bit worried about any changes in July. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kyoizanag (Mar 29, 2014)

Usha Abhilash said:


> Even i am a bit worried about any changes in July. :fingerscrossed:


Maybe they want all 7.5s from July.


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Usha Abhilash said:


> You seem to be trying for 7. Have you checked the possibility of State sponsorship to score more points. If you badly need IELTS, then take a gap, and do more homework. I did 35-40 practice tests in listening and reading as these were my weak areas. And took 5 mock tests before attending the exam.


Hello Usha,

Where did you found 35-40 practice test for General reading?
any website?
can you share pls.


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

kashifhameed45 said:


> Hello Usha,
> 
> Where did you found 35-40 practice test for General reading?
> any website?
> can you share pls.


Most of the test materials were supplied by my Training Centre. I had also downloaded many through googling. One such site is exam-english.blogspot.in. You may search for Cambridge IELTS practice tests. If you run out of General, you may practice Academic also.


----------



## mora123 (Jan 2, 2013)

Usha Abhilash said:


> You seem to be trying for 7. Have you checked the possibility of State sponsorship to score more points. If you badly need IELTS, then take a gap, and do more homework. I did 35-40 practice tests in listening and reading as these were my weak areas. And took 5 mock tests before attending the exam.


Hi usha, Congratulation in first attempt you got correct score. Please give me some suggestion. How you prepare IELTS, How much time you took for preparation before exam and which one you have attended is't IDP or BC...



Please reply me soon

Mora


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

Usha Abhilash said:


> Even i am a bit worried about any changes in July. :fingerscrossed:


whats your occupation?


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

mora123 said:


> Hi usha, Congratulation in first attempt you got correct score. Please give me some suggestion. How you prepare IELTS, How much time you took for preparation before exam and which one you have attended is't IDP or BC...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mora, Thanks. I got enrolled in an IELTS Training Centre. I attended 2 sessions there, one was introduction, the other a sample test. I realised that my weak areas were listening and reading. So I practiced one listening and reading every day - total 1.5 hours. Since I am employed, was unable to go to the Centre. So I practiced it at home. All the answers were submitted on the next day for valuation. I practiced for close to one and a half month. Did 5 mock tests in between. Also targeted for 0.5 band more than the required result. I did IDP. All the best for the exam.


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> whats your occupation?


Internal Auditor 221214 - Not flagged so far :fingerscrossed:


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Hi All First ever post here from my side.

I have attempted IELTS twice now , though my over all score is 7 but I have not cleared sectional cut off of 7 in each section. Last time it was reading and this time it is Writing and Speaking. Not sure how they rated me this time in Writing and speaking as I have got 6 and 6.5 respectively as compared to my last score of 7 and 7.5 in Writing and Speaking last time. 


Now I am going to classes and doing regular practices whatever told to me. Fingers crossed but do any one know that if IDP is better with passing or British council ? Not sure as all rumors that BC doesn't pass any one in one GO !!!

Thanks 

Please share your views here ... 

Yash


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

movingWA said:


> usha,
> please let me know for how long did u did ur studies. i have been struggling n in june will give my 4th attempt. also let me know whether are there some strategies for reading and writing.


Hi movingWA, I did all practices from home. Spent 1.5 to 2 hours on reading and listening everyday. Reading - I would look at questions first and look for answers in the text. The answers would be in progressive order. So you will know where to look for the answer to the next question. I never read the full text, just did skim and scan. If I am doubtful about an answer, I would put a question mark and come back after finishing other questions in the section. I always tried to finish 6-8 min earlier so that I can cross check YES/NO/NOT GIVEN type questions. If there are any diagrams in the text we will get some clue from that too. Writing - Most important is task achievement and structure. I wrote an introduction, two paras for the task given, and a conclusion. And ofcourse, counted the no. of words. I wrote in pencil so that I could erase if I needed to correct the sentence, and my letter/essay would look neat. Also ensure spelling and grammar. Hope this is of some use to you. All the best.


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

suresh_11in said:


> Hi..
> i've also appeared on 24/04/14 but till now i havnt gor my result...i've been checking from the morning but it is displaying "result coming soon"..
> 
> Is someone else also in the same situation?


Hi all...i've not got my result till now...its still "result coming soon"..i m checking on ieltsidpindia.com..

plz suggest wat should i do now?


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

suresh_11in said:


> Hi all...i've not got my result till now...its still "result coming soon"..i m checking on ieltsidpindia.com..
> 
> plz suggest wat should i do now?


Please check with IDP office in your location. The contact details are available in the website.


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Mates,

Anybody share the link or place to get ielts materials apart from Cambridge 1-9 (already I tried these books, so want to practice with different exercise for my next attempt).

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## raj.aries81 (May 6, 2014)

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi, Got the IELTS General Score just now (test taken on 24/4/2014) - 7 in each module and overall 7


Congrats  . Btw, did you take any classroom course or online training? I've been struggling to get 7 in all modules. I got L7,R8.5,S6.5,W6. I always have problem with writing module.

Regards
Raj


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

folks what is the cost for re-marking in INR ? I got overall 8.5 but writing was 7.5 - can any one guide pls?


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

Nish89 said:


> folks what is the cost for re-marking in INR ? I got overall 8.5 but writing was 7.5 - can any one guide pls?


INR 7245/- details available in ieltsidpindia.com ( They use the term "Enquiry on result")


----------



## Tommy82 (May 20, 2012)

alwaysonnet said:


> This attempt was an utter failure for me.. L 8.5 R 7 W6.5 S 6 Its my fourth attempt.


Hi,

I would highly recommend watching YouTube videos and using the ielts buddy website (www.ieltsbuddy.com)

I did this and got my results this morning too with an overall score of 8

L - 8.5
R -7.5
W - 8.0
S - 8.5

Overall a score of 8 in my first attempt. I used the practice literature and scored 6.5 with the occasional 7 and after the above sites, I had vastly improved to the point where I was shocked.

It costs nothing and always worth a go.

Best of luck for the next test,

Tom


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

raj.aries81 said:


> Congrats  . Btw, did you take any classroom course or online training? I've been struggling to get 7 in all modules. I got L7,R8.5,S6.5,W6. I always have problem with writing module.
> 
> Regards
> Raj


Hi Raj, I did not attend any classroom courses. Only practice tests through a training centre. Writing -emphasize on no. of words, structure of the essay/letter, spelling, grammar. Task 2 gives you more marks. Going through what you have written here, you should be getting 7.


----------



## raj.aries81 (May 6, 2014)

Usha..any tips on Writing task....for me Writing is the difficult module.


----------



## hjeff045 (Apr 21, 2014)

You did the great job. 7 Points earning is not a easy job. Well done Congrats for the future.


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

hjeff045 said:


> You did the great job. 7 Points earning is not a easy job. Well done Congrats for the future.


Thank you


----------



## alwaysonnet (May 1, 2013)

Hi Usha,

Could you please share writing tips? For Task 1 and Task 2.


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi everybdy...

I've got my result just now... its (L-9, R-8, W-7, S-6.5)..
really disappointed with 6.5 in speaking...to gain 10 points and to be able to apply under 189, I need to score atleast 7 band in each module..

i m thinking about re-evaluation (enquiry on result) for my speaking part...

Guys i want to know ur opinion abt it?plz guide me as i think to re-sit in exam is a really difficult task...


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

suresh_11in said:


> Hi everybdy...
> 
> I've got my result just now... its (L-9, R-8, W-7, S-6.5)..
> really disappointed with 6.5 in speaking...to gain 10 points and to be able to apply under 189, I need to score atleast 7 band in each module..
> ...


Suresh, if you are sure about that score, then you may go for revaluation. Or else you will lose money. Looking at other scores, i think you might get it. Pls take seniors' opinion too.


----------



## thenagpal (Feb 2, 2014)

hi all
i have booked my exam on dis 17th...

im preparing for this but bit nervous of reading ....

plz help me improve reading score...

i have booked idp australis...people are lil -ve regarding score system of idp also...

plz suggest


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

@alwaysonnet shall write soon


----------



## kyoizanag (Mar 29, 2014)

There is only idp in oz no others. And the order has been changed to writing reading listening. I wouldn't want to do writing first.


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

thank you


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

suresh_11in said:


> Hi everybdy...
> 
> I've got my result just now... its (L-9, R-8, W-7, S-6.5)..
> really disappointed with 6.5 in speaking...to gain 10 points and to be able to apply under 189, I need to score atleast 7 band in each module..
> ...



I strongly advice you to go for EOR. I had similar experience.My speaking score was 6.5 and revised after re-evaluation.Please go ahead..


----------



## thenagpal (Feb 2, 2014)

hi all
i have booked my exam on dis 17th...
im preparing for this but bit nervous of reading ....
plz help me improve reading score...
i have booked idp australis...people are lil -ve regarding score
system of idp also...
plz suggest


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

Hi thenagpal, Reading - I would look at questions first and look for answers in the text. The answers would be in progressive order. So you will know where to look for the answer to the next question. I never read the full text, just did skim and scan. If I am doubtful about an answer, I would put a question mark and come back after finishing other questions in the section. I always tried to finish 6-8 min earlier so that I can cross check YES/NO/NOT GIVEN type questions. If there are any diagrams in the text we will get some clue from that too.


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

joyshibu said:


> I strongly advice you to go for EOR. I had similar experience.My speaking score was 6.5 and revised after re-evaluation.Please go ahead..


Hi joyshibu... can u plz tell me more abt ur experience...were u confident abt ur speaking then and sure that u'll get more marks in EOR?

also tell me abt time taken for the EOR...when u got ur EOR result after u submitted EOR? was it in IDP?


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

suresh_11in said:


> Hi joyshibu... can u plz tell me more abt ur experience...were u confident abt ur speaking then and sure that u'll get more marks in EOR?
> 
> also tell me abt time taken for the EOR...when u got ur EOR result after u submitted EOR? was it in IDP?


Hi Suresh_11in .. I had above 7 in LRW except speaking.. I was confident that I will get > 7 in speaking. It took around 7 weeks to get my EOR results.. I appeared IELTS through BC. Speaking and writing are subjective and there are likely chances of getting a higher score if it is less by .5. I have posted my experience in another thread .. search for IELTS EOR Success.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

alwaysonnet said:


> Hi Usha,
> 
> Could you please share writing tips? For Task 1 and Task 2.


Complete task 2 first.

Write as much as possible and don't count the number of words. 

Take supplement answer sheets if require.

In task 2, beginning and ending are the key.

If task one requires an informal writing, don't write too many formal sentences. For example, if you are writing to your friend, write like you are talking to a friend. If you are writing to your landlord, be a little more formal.

I just kept the above in mind and got 8 (writing) and overall 8 as well.

Good luck with your exam.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Gosh! I need to redo IELTS L8.5 W8 S7.5 R6.5. Short of 5 points


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Pookiefoof said:


> Gosh! I need to redo IELTS L8.5 W8 S7.5 R6.5. Short of 5 points


 I wish success surely in next attempt.


----------



## nmrusho (Nov 10, 2013)

then it's time to face the assessment process...best of luck for that!


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> Gosh! I need to redo IELTS L8.5 W8 S7.5 R6.5. Short of 5 points


You will get it next time. All the best.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Usha Abhilash said:


> You will get it next time. All the best.


Thank you. Will retake on 10th July


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Does anyone here have decent study materials for IELTS (preferably academic, but general will do just fine)? Please drop me a PM, if you think you can help me. I know IELTS is just as much about language skills as it is about being familiar to the test format, so any help would be MUCH appreciated. I will be sitting my test in August.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

FAIS said:


> Complete task 2 first.
> 
> Write as much as possible and don't count the number of words.
> 
> ...


Write as much as you can!! Bad advice my friend. The more you write , the more mistakes you make. Also assessors hate long blocks of text. I recommend practicing writing with a real pencil on a piece of A4 paper and getting accustomed to writing 250 words.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

ozengineer said:


> Does anyone here have decent study materials for IELTS (preferably academic, but general will do just fine)? Please drop me a PM, if you think you can help me. I know IELTS is just as much about language skills as it is about being familiar to the test format, so any help would be MUCH appreciated. I will be sitting my test in August.


What's the band you are aiming for? Your English looks decent enough. But to give you propoer advice, it helps if I know what your aim is.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

I received my IELTS score on 30th May, L(9) R(8.5) W(8) S(8). Very happy with the results !


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

Kingslayer said:


> I received my IELTS score on 30th May, L(9) R(8.5) W(8) S(8). Very happy with the results !


Congrats


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> Write as much as you can!! Bad advice my friend. The more you write , the more mistakes you make. Also assessors hate long blocks of text. I recommend practicing writing with a real pencil on a piece of A4 paper and getting accustomed to writing 250 words.


I am sticking to my advice. When you write more, you use more vocabulary and more ideas to express your opinion.

Mistakes do not depend on the length of the writing piece. People who write less make mistakes with the same proportion as those who write more. 

Besides that, instruction on the essay only states the minimum expected words. There is no maximum limit and that's why I don't understand your logic of assessors hating long blocks of writing. As professional checkers, they should abide by the rules implemented by IELTS examiners and I don't see any need of the application of their personal emotions during assessment.

By the way, your suggestion of practicing with a pencil is very good but it would have been better had you coupled it with practicing a 300 to 325 words essay in the same amount of time.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Kingslayer said:


> I received my IELTS score on 30th May, L(9) R(8.5) W(8) S(8). Very happy with the results !


You must be on the moon right now. Straight forward 20 points for you man!

I received a similar result last year with only one exception. I got R 9, L 8.5, W 8 and S 7.5. 

Then I tried again but it didn't make my case any better. That time, I received 7.5 in listening. 

I attempted IELTS three times in a short span of time to get 8 across all components but failed. Then I used one of the reports (don't remember which one I used).

Congrats on your achievement once again.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

FAIS said:


> You must be on the moon right now. Straight forward 20 points for you man!
> 
> I received a similar result last year with only one exception. I got R 9, L 8.5, W 8 and S 7.5.
> 
> ...




Thank you FAIS !

I know, I wasn't expecting it myself. Especially since this was my first attempt !
Initially, I was aiming for a 8 in all modules (My exp is quite low and i won't get to 60 otherwise with the new ACS rule of deducting years). But then, a lot of people told me that scoring a 8 in all modules is pretty difficult and no matter how good you are, you will land at 7.5 in one or the other module. I forgot about 8 and started targeting 7 thinking i'l try my luck with state sponsorship.

Now, with this result I don't need SS  Awaiting results from ACS :fingerscrossed:


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Kingslayer said:


> I received my IELTS score on 30th May, L(9) R(8.5) W(8) S(8). Very happy with the results !


Hi Kingslayer,

Congrats for this excellent score.

Could you share some tips to get my dream score (7).

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

siva19 said:


> Hi Kingslayer,
> 
> Congrats for this excellent score.
> 
> ...


Thank you Siva  ! Sure, Please tell me what is the challenge you are facing at the moment ? have you given the test already or is this your first attempt ?


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Kingslayer said:


> Thank you Siva  ! Sure, Please tell me what is the challenge you are facing at the moment ? have you given the test already or is this your first attempt ?


Hi Kingslayer,

Already tried twice - 

1st attempt - L6 R5.5 W6 S5.5 - OA 6
2nd attempt - L6.5 R6.5 W6 S6 - OA 6.5

I like to take a little gap to improve my English grammar , its really pull down my writing and speaking score, that's what I have booked my next attempt on July/19/2014.

Need to improve all the four modules, give me a generic idea to get my dream score 7.


Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

siva19 said:


> Hi Kingslayer,
> 
> Already tried twice -
> 
> ...



I think it depends greatly on your education, how much English you use everyday, hobbies like reading English books or watching English TV etc.. Some people are habitually good at the language, few others need to practice a lot.

Check this page - IELTS Simon (I'm not able to post the link here)
This page helped me a lot during my preparation. I followed his advise exactly and got good results, especially in Writing (Paragraphing, Sentence structures etc..)

If you want to take a break and improve your grammar first, then join a good English tuition. Take a lot of mock tests and evaluate yourself, understand where you go wrong. Get English tutors check your essays and letters and give you feedback.

All the very best


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Kingslayer said:


> I think it depends greatly on your education, how much English you use everyday, hobbies like reading English books or watching English TV etc.. Some people are habitually good at the language, few others need to practice a lot.
> 
> Check this page - IELTS Simon (I'm not able to post the link here)
> This page helped me a lot during my preparation. I followed his advise exactly and got good results, especially in Writing (Paragraphing, Sentence structures etc..)
> ...


Thanks Kingslayer


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

FAIS said:


> I am sticking to my advice. When you write more, you use more vocabulary and more ideas to express your opinion.
> 
> Mistakes do not depend on the length of the writing piece. People who write less make mistakes with the same proportion as those who write more.
> 
> ...


You have some valid points here. However, my opinion is also that one should not write too much. I also think that more you write, more chances you have for making mistakes. 

My advice is that use the time you save by writing less to read your essay again and correct any grammatical or spelling mistakes you have done. This is just my opinion.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

AncientGlory said:


> You have some valid points here. However, my opinion is also that one should not write too much. I also think that more you write, more chances you have for making mistakes.
> 
> My advice is that use the time you save by writing less to read your essay again and correct any grammatical or spelling mistakes you have done. This is just my opinion.


Yes, you absolutely need to spend sometime on reviewing your essay. Also, writing a lot of practice essays for real IELTS questions (with the timer on) helps. In the test, you can finish your essay quickly and spend time correcting and improving it instead of spending time on thinking what to write !
The essay i got was repeated, I had written it at home the day before my test


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Kingslayer said:


> The essay i got was repeated, I had written it at home the day before my test


Well you are a lucky one aren't you?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Someone knows the process of re evaluation ?


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Someone knows the process of re evaluation ?


Hi piyush, please visit following link for details, and the appl form attached

https://www.ieltsidpindia.com/enquiry-on-results.aspx


----------



## ph2sg2au (Jun 20, 2014)

Finally got the lowest score I need - 7.0 after 2 attempts.

1st attempt - L8 R7.5 W7.5 S6.5 - OA 7.5
2nd attempt - L8 R9 W8 S7 - OA 8

For writing, here are my suggestions:
- write a strong introduction and conclusion
- use as much linking words as you can but make sure that the sentences makes sense.
- try not to use words you normally use such as happy, sad, etc. instead, use synonyms like delighted, disheartened, devastated, etc.

All the best!


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

ph2sg2au said:


> Finally got the lowest score I need - 7.0 after 2 attempts.
> 
> 1st attempt - L8 R7.5 W7.5 S6.5 - OA 7.5
> 2nd attempt - L8 R9 W8 S7 - OA 8
> ...


Congrats


----------



## ph2sg2au (Jun 20, 2014)

Usha Abhilash said:


> Congrats


Thanks!


----------



## Usmann_ (Feb 19, 2014)

I got results and really I m very disappointed .. L 7.5, R 7.0, W 6.5, S 7.5. I hate this .5 were needed for 7 : / wht am I supposed to do nw!!

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting...
... IELTS training started...


----------



## mujeeb246 (Jun 26, 2014)

Usmann_ said:


> I got results and really I m very disappointed .. L 7.5, R 7.0, W 6.5, S 7.5. I hate this .5 were needed for 7 : / wht am I supposed to do nw!!
> 
> Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting...
> ... IELTS training started...


Omg. So sorry abt it.
I had this last time
L 8.5
S 7.5
W 7
R 6.5

But cleared this time alhumdulillah. 
Try again


----------



## freak199 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Very Upsett and confused..*

I have been having very disappointing phase with IELTS...

I have attempted 4 unsuccessful IELTS paying 47500...which includes 1 review and 1 academic test...

Below are my results.


L / R / W / S
1) 6.5 / 7.0 /6.0 /7.0

2) 7.5/ 7.5 /6.0 /8.0

3) 8.0/ 7.0 / 6.5 / 7.0

4) 8.0 7.0 / 6.5 / 7.0 (Academic)


I am confident my Writing is NOT so bad that I cannot score a minimum seven out of these expensive 4 attempts...


May be the Format of the essay might not have matched ...but rest I am unable to identify my mistake...

Any how I am Trying one more attempt...2 august 2014...let see....

vinay


----------



## Usmann_ (Feb 19, 2014)

freak199 said:


> I have been having very disappointing phase with IELTS...
> 
> I have attempted 4 unsuccessful IELTS paying 47500...which includes 1 review and 1 academic test...
> 
> ...


Good luck bro... 

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting...
... IELTS training started...


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

freak199 said:


> I have been having very disappointing phase with IELTS...
> 
> I have attempted 4 unsuccessful IELTS paying 47500...which includes 1 review and 1 academic test...
> 
> ...


Good luck for the next attempt. Hope you will be doing some homework for the writing part.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

There are many occupations in SA which just require 6 bands in each.

This would be good if your occupation is listed in SA .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

freak199 said:


> I have been having very disappointing phase with IELTS...
> 
> I have attempted 4 unsuccessful IELTS paying 47500...which includes 1 review and 1 academic test...
> 
> ...


Hi,
Have you thought of Enquiry over your IELTS result even till now? 

I got 8.5,8.5,7,8... I am thinking of getting it re-considered, but m stuck as i haven't received the hardcopy of test result yet.


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

Usmann_ said:


> I got results and really I m very disappointed .. L 7.5, R 7.0, W 6.5, S 7.5. I hate this .5 were needed for 7 : / wht am I supposed to do nw!!
> 
> Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting...
> ... IELTS training started...


salam..apply for revaluation ass as possible..ur score will improve to 7 as it is writing module..give it a try..its just 10000 rs fees. tc


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

sultanshah said:


> salam..apply for revaluation ass as possible..ur score will improve to 7 as it is writing module..give it a try..its just 10000 rs fees. tc


Yes...thata true....should take a chance,
Idp fee is 7500 approx.
But u shud apply within 6 weeks of exam taken and should send original TRF also.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Usmann_ said:


> I got results and really I m very disappointed .. L 7.5, R 7.0, W 6.5, S 7.5. I hate this .5 were needed for 7 : / wht am I supposed to do nw!!
> 
> Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting...
> ... IELTS training started...


Remarking can get u that additional 0.5, if ur confident about ur writing then go for it..
If ur giving the test another time, practice hard on writing.. ur scores on the other three modules are already pretty impressive.. All the best !


----------



## Usmann_ (Feb 19, 2014)

SultanShah Bhai
piyush1132003
Kingslayer

Thanks for the supportive replies brothers... but i am now really confused for giving it another shot, because re-evaluation costs 500 AED, and New Test 895 AED. i am confident of my writing, but i think mayb i can improve myself in case of new test, 

Please suggest what to do..?


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Usmann_ said:


> SultanShah Bhai
> piyush1132003
> Kingslayer
> 
> ...


Usmann bro, ur remarking fee will be refunded if there is a positive change in the score. If ur confident, then go for it..
Trying another attempt is also good, anyways now you know what is expected and how the test goes.. prepare well and try again..
Once you immigrate, ul recover this amount in no time ;-) So don't worry too much about it now..


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Dear Expats,

I am doing IELTS-GT self study and going to appear on this 22nd Nov.
Iam looking for study partner for W and S

or someone you can verify my W in their spare time.

-siva


----------



## Etch123 (Apr 26, 2013)

All I can say is that if one is to get a high score at IELTS, you have to keep practicing daily, once you get the hang of it, it will be quite easy.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Etch123 said:


> All I can say is that if one is to get a high score at IELTS, you have to keep practicing daily, once you get the hang of it, it will be quite easy.


Many hearty congratulations DEAR Etch123.

So when are planning for lane:


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Guys, grammar is the key part of the language. If you have good enough grammar, you can easily get 8 for IELTS.


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I am doing IELTS-GT self study and going to appear on this 22nd Nov.
> Iam looking for study partner for W and S
> ...


Post your essays. Shall try.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Usha Abhilash said:


> Post your essays. Shall try.


Thanks USHA,

There are many who are not bothered about others

but I see that you spend so much time helping people in this forum

Will soon posts my essays.


:yo:

Siva


----------



## Jayabala (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello Usha, I am starting the preparation for IELTS, Could you please how can i go ahead with preparation what is the study material you had followed. I need to start and decided on the dates for the exam. Please help me thanks. I am interested to immigrate to australia, So should I take up IELTS academic or General.. Please guide. 
Thanks in advance.
Jayabala


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

Jayabala said:


> Hello Usha, I am starting the preparation for IELTS, Could you please how can i go ahead with preparation what is the study material you had followed. I need to start and decided on the dates for the exam. Please help me thanks. I am interested to immigrate to australia, So should I take up IELTS academic or General.. Please guide.
> Thanks in advance.
> Jayabala


For migration IELTS General is enough. But for certain occupations you need to do Academic module. 

You can do practice tests Cambridge 1-9. Practice is the only key to success in IELTS. Once you start getting more than the desired band in your practice tests, you may go ahead and book your exam date.

All the best.


----------



## Jayabala (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks usha for a prompt reply, I wanted to clear IELTS first. I am doing self studying and will have to go through web for guidance. Please also suggest me if this is O.K. If possible you can share me your study material if it is pdf to my mail. Let me know your opinion or kindly let me know any good website where I can start my learning and practice. 

Thanks usha
Regards
jayabala


----------



## Rish.M (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Jaya,

Hope this helps. all the best !

i cant send u the direct link unfortunately so please copy paste the below and add the www before it.

takeielts.britishcouncil.org/prepare-test/free-practice-tests]IELTS Free Practice tests to develop your exam technique[/url]

cheers,
Rish


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Usha Abhilash said:


> Post your essays. Shall try.


Thanks USHA for your cordial support. 
ESSAY:
_*Some people argue that it is more important to have an enjoyable job than to earn a lot of money.
Others disagree and think that a good salary leads to a better life.
Discuss both these views and give your own opinion.*_

-------------------------------------
Globally, there is a significant change in people attitude towards profession which rose a spirited argument. Some have an opinion that job satisfaction is the prime factor whereas others argue that good package is more important in job's role.

Undoubtedly, It is true that happiness in job always lead to a enjoyable life. To begin, fulfillment in any nature of work will makes a person more energetic, enthusiastic and lead a peaceful life. To illustrate many people in government job were quite comfortable in their respective position and be cheerful with whatever salary they could earn. In addition, they could find more spare time with family and friends especially in evening hours and also, could engage in any sports or other social activities. A good example to demonstrate is that my uncle who is a school teacher by profession holds a general secretary post for our residential society while others find it difficult to manage.

To the contrast, other believe a decent package will always make a person more delightful and to lead a better life. Firstly, standard of life will be improved if one get a good wage. In spite of having a challenging career and tough work experience they would afford a luxurious life because of their hard earned money. A possible illustration were many celebrities tend to spend money very lavishly. Secondly, one could make holiday in a posh five star resort or could afford an Australian tour with family. In this way they could compensate their life and be happy in terms of both profession and money.

To Conclude, both the arguments are acceptable and had strong points. However, Personally, I feel one should have a balanced life in terms of money as well as time which could makes their life better and fruitful.

------------------------------------
Honestly, saying it is 297 words and took 1 hour of time to draft. As a initial stage i focused on better vocabulary rather than time.

Please provide your valuable suggestion and pinpoint my mistakes.


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks USHA for your cordial support.
> ESSAY:
> _*Some people argue that it is more important to have an enjoyable job than to earn a lot of money.
> Others disagree and think that a good salary leads to a better life.
> ...


Hi Siva, have sent an email with my comments.


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

Jayabala said:


> Thanks usha for a prompt reply, I wanted to clear IELTS first. I am doing self studying and will have to go through web for guidance. Please also suggest me if this is O.K. If possible you can share me your study material if it is pdf to my mail. Let me know your opinion or kindly let me know any good website where I can start my learning and practice.
> 
> Thanks usha
> Regards
> jayabala


Hi jayabala, 

Clearing IELTS first is a good choice. You will have peace of mind in the remaining process. You can do self study with the help of web. You can check the link given by Rish.M. All the best.

Rgds
Usha


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

People practicing ielts should also visit ielts-exam.net. There are literally several practice tests accessible free of cost.


----------

